# Bad performance Lenovo Y530



## Ryuzaki134 (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi,
Please help, I have Lenovo Legion Y530, with I5-8300H and GTX1060 6GB. I was using ThrottleStop since i got the laptop i just undervolt it to -100MV and its work just fine. But now the performance is really bad, its started about month ago. Every game i play have fps drops and micro lags. 
Two weeks ago I swapped 8GB ram with 16GB Kit, tried clean windows install but it really dont help. Even games i used to play 1-2 years ago like World of warcraft or CoD:MW i tried to play them and they used to be around 80fps and now i get lags and 40 fps.

Thank you


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 22, 2022)

On the main screen of ThrottleStop, change the Speed Shift EPP value from 128 to 84. You can click on this number to edit it.

In the TPL window check the MMIO Lock box.
Set Long Power PL1 to 50.
Change the PP0 Power Limit from 56 to 0, press the Apply button and then clear the check mark from this option. Most recent CPUs do not use this setting.

In the FIVR window, set the Intel GPU undervolt to +0.0000. You do not need to undervolt this because when playing a game, your computer should be using the Nvidia GPU.
Set IccMax for both the core and the cache to the maximum value, 255.75.

In the Options window, if you do not see a lock icon near the PROCHOT Offset setting, set PROCHOT Offset to 5 and check the Lock PROCHOT Offset box. Many Lenovo laptops change the thermal throttling temperature randomly so it is a good idea to lock this setting.

Turn on the ThrottleStop Log File option and go play a game for 15 minutes. Exit ThrottleStop when finished testing. Attach your log file to your next post so I can see how your computer is performing. There might have been a Nvidia GPU update that is causing these problems. The log file will hopefully show what the problem is.

Your Cinebench score is not horrible for an 8th Gen mobile CPU with 4 cores. What does ThrottleStop report for C0% when your computer is idle at the desktop? Too much stuff running in the background uses up CPU resources so your computer will not perform as well as other computers.


----------



## Ryuzaki134 (Feb 23, 2022)

Thank you so much for your response, I have done everything what you mentioned. Its still really bad.


> What does ThrottleStop report for C0% when your computer is idle at the desktop?


Im not sure what you mean so I attached second log where pc is running idle. I turned off every background app i could.

You are probably right, its GPU problem. I dont know much about it, but in that log does it mean that GPU is running on maximum speed? And that temperature is weirdly low i think.

PS: sorry if my English is bad


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 23, 2022)

The first log file while playing a game looks normal. The GPU temperature is very low but the log file shows the GPU is running at full speed. The CPU speed and temperatures are normal. I do not know what the problem with your laptop is.


----------



## Ryuzaki134 (Feb 24, 2022)

I just found where was a problem, i cant belive this was the fix. When I was swapping RAM i removed battery, beacause it was swollen. Now I just tried to plug it back and everything works amazing. FPS are 2-3 times better. But its really weird cause i had problem with this even before the battery removal.
Thank you, for your time


----------

